# Any luck yet?



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Me and Funebonz880 went out and looked for some morels with no luck again.. any one else find them.... we had some different opinions on some things.. What stage can the Elms be were the morels can grow, like dead, or dying or healthy or what... plus can they be under stuff or in thick grass ect under trees???

Shane


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Going out after work to look so hopefully I can trip over a few..


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Found some blacks last weekend before it snowed. Should be good pickings by next week.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Was out yesterday and today, but still didn't find any. The ground looks good and moist. The snow here last weekend packed the leaves down so it should be a little easier to spot them. I'm thinking any day now I should stumble across my first of the season. 
As per your questions deputy, normally the first ones I find are growing in mossy areas near dead elms, or ash. They look like this.








I look for rolling hills with trees that are beginning to loose their bark. The bark will often be laying on the ground around the base of the trees. Later I will find the bigger ones growing in all sorts of places. Sometimes in grass, under leaves etc... Every once in awhile they pop up under the maple trees in our front yard.
They quite often look like this.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Went for a short walk yesterday and found nothing, but the ground is pretty wet now so now we need some warmer temps.


----------



## TUCKER (Nov 1, 2002)

I have looked 4 times in the last two weeks and it is getting better. Day one-52, day two-102,day three-172, day four- somewhere between 150 and 200 ( I gave them away before counting). My buddy found 156 last thursday. All in Mason, Lake, and Osceola counties. They are small due to the cold weather but still fun to find. It sure makes you use your memory ( "there was one over there by that turned up leaf and one by that broken off stick etc"). Have fun


----------



## DownToEarthToo (Jan 7, 2001)

Been out 4 times, most recently on Tuesday. Got about 700 of those tasty little buggers. They are indeed small this year due to the cold and previously dry conditions. Look for them to be hiding with just their noses stickin' out. Went in one spot as a couple were coming out saying there were none, but we found about 100 there in just a short time. You must be diligent, stop and really look hard. They seem to be pocketed more this year. A bunch in a little area then none for awhile. My husband always says, "You find one, always stop and really look hard, there's always a brother or sister lurking close by" He's right. Love those morels. Good luck to all who are hunting.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

now with more info on these suckers i think i'll make an attempt to look again for them today. I'll take some pics... Can they grow underthings or in thick cover like grasses and all that by tree's?

Shane


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Went out this morning for about 4 hours. Hit 3 spots and was SLOW and took my time as not to miss any. This is about the 4 time out in the last 2 weeks. Still haven't found any.  Lapeer County.

KEvlar


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

My old man found 35 today in mid mich. They just popped on monday and were 1"-2.5". Until we get some measurable rain they are not going to do much.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

erik 

my wife said that that isn't right tealing her with pic's like those she can't wait until we find some.


----------



## Dave49749 (Mar 31, 2005)

*We live in Indian River and we have found enough to have on a pizza so far. *


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

Dave,

I am visiting family up in the Indian River area the weekend of 5/21. Do you think it will be too late to find some yellows that weekend? I have never scouted the area out up there so I don't know the timing too well.

Thanks for the help,
Loomis


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Supposed to warm up this weekend, think it'll be goos time to look. I want to find them.

Shane


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Spent the better part of Saturday Afternoon looking for Shrooms in the Traverse City Area. Looked in all of my prime areas and did not find a single Morel. Soil is moist, but the ground cover was very dry. We really need some warm nights.


----------



## Dave49749 (Mar 31, 2005)

Dave,

I am visiting family up in the Indian River area the weekend of 5/21. Do you think it will be too late to find some yellows that weekend? I have never scouted the area out up there so I don't know the timing too well.

Thanks for the help,

*hello Loomis,*
*The year before last we went out in late march and did manage to find enough for a few meals. That however that was a much warmer spring; yesterday we had snow and sleet, today its cloudy and cold. I am no expert but my guess is that the season has not hit the peak yet due to the weather.*

*Sorry I could not be more specific I am no expert on this subject.*


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

yes no problem you will still find blacks as well


----------

